# Pet names, nicknames, phrases for lovers?



## girlieluvsya

Hi!  SoOoOo Im writing a book and need all of the sweet nothings you would say to your lover.

Little phrases , pet names, etc would help sooooo much everyone!


Thank you in advance!


----------



## szivike

Sweet topic here!  

"iubi" or "iubito" - lit. meaning "the loved one"
draga mea - my dear

... can't think of any others at the moment but I will get back to you.


----------



## Trisia

Hi, welcome to the forum. 

We generally don't approve of lists here, but how about we make an exception 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1707490


----------



## girlieluvsya

Thank you so much!


----------

